# Hurricane Sandy?



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

I don't know how many of you guys lives around the Mid Atlantic Region. We live right outside (about 15 minutes) outside Washington DC and everyone around here is going crazy. They are buying every generator they can get their hands on in Home Depot and Lowes. I mean, people are buying any generator that is available, they don''t even care if it is enough to power their house or not. I have had 15 calls today, people offering cash to hook up a generator, today. One guy called me that bought his generator at Costco and he said, "I'll pay you cash to come over and hook it up. It should take but an hour or so, right?" When I stopped laughing, and told him how involved it is, he got so upset, he said he was going to take the generator back. Then, I had another call from a guy that wants a sump pump installed, today, now. Thing is, I gave this same guy a price 2 weeks ago. Now, 2 days before the storm is supposed to hit, he wants me to rush over and take care of this for him. No thanks. I mean, I know the economy sucks right now, and I probably should be out making money, when I have a chance, but I just don't want to get involved with people that are in a hurry. I just feel like, I might get screwed somehow, I don't know. People just don't know what they setting themselves up for when they run out and buy something and don't know what they even need before they buy it. How do you guys feel about this?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Its funny you said that. We do a lot of disaster assistance work over the years. Its amazing nobody has any foresight in an event like this.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I say charge em


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm with ya. I'm in northern va, I had to work today and I experienced the same as you... Come over NOW and give me a new sump pump. Well at least I sold 2 pro packs for Monday morning.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Are they buying natural gas/propane generators or small gas powered?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I saw 2 power line companies leaving Dallas today headed to Baltimore, Each had about 50 truck convoy. The were headed 30 East


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm ready for ya!!!!

Come on sandy lets dance!!
I've got a 55 gallon drum topped off with gasoline, 25kw 50amp generator, 2 cords of seasoned firewood for my woodstove and 10 lbs of Amish bacon in the deep freezer....Tango or Salsa!???




PS. I also picked up 10 sump pumps from the supply house...whats up?!?!?!


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

I've got a full keg of beer. I'm ready.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

1/2 gallon of appleton rum
2 cases of beer
15 gal gas
Generator ready to hook up to panel

Just another blow


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> 1/2 gallon of appleton rum
> 2 cases of beer
> 
> 
> Just another blow


Seems to be pretty prepared to me :laughing:

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I'm ready for ya!!!!
> 
> Come on sandy lets dance!!
> I've got a 55 gallon drum topped off with gasoline, 25kw 50amp generator, 2 cords of seasoned firewood for my woodstove and 10 lbs of Amish bacon in the deep freezer....Tango or Salsa!???
> ...


 YOU'RE THE GUY THAT CLEANED OUT SOMERVILLE !!!?? I'm looking for you dude ! :laughing: ,, just kidding . The supply house messed up a little and haven't gotten their normal supply of sump pumps in ,, we'll be hurting on monday 

Have had several calls this weekend " need a sump pump " are you kidding me ?? One guy calls , " Hey , want you to come and install a battery back up pump system " 

" Do you have a sump pump now ? Is it not working ? "

" No , I don't have one " 

" Is there a crock or hole in the floor ?"

" No ,, I just want one before Sunday night " 

" Ha , uh ,, not going to happen ,,, buy a snorkel ,,, click "

ARE YOU F**KING JOKING !! Please ,, Improper planning on your part DOES NOT dictate an emergency on my part .


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

And it was me at Somerville!!!


----------



## Mohr Mech (Aug 7, 2012)

anyone else riding it out


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Mohr Mech said:


> anyone else riding it out


I feel for you. Supposed to get pretty nasty up here, but not nearly what you're going though.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Mohr Mech said:


> anyone else riding it out


Ugh. Yeah. Ocean county here. Getting slammed and storm hasn't even hit yet. Good luck.


----------



## Mohr Mech (Aug 7, 2012)

Barrier island just north if Atlantic city neighbor lost roof I foot of water in hoyse


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Not much rain where I am here in CT yet. Winds are starting to pick up quite a bit. South of me near the shore line they are getting flooding pretty bad starting as of yesterday.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Be safe all, keep us posted. They say southern Ontario is supposed to see more of it than they originally anticipated, but I doubt it'll be anything worth writing home about all the way up here...

Snow on the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Mohr Mech (Aug 7, 2012)

The eye just past over it was creepy quiet and a refridgerator just floated by


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Mohr Mech said:


> The eye just past over it was creepy quiet and a refridgerator just floated by


You should have checked it for beer. :laughing:


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow! Hang in there guys.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ibeplumber said:


> Wow! Hang in there guys.


Like a scene from the movie Day After Tomorrow.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

That would be like a dust storm down here on the gulf coast. Y'all stay safe


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

God is punishing NY for banning 40 oz cokes.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> God is punishing NY for banning 40 oz cokes.


Gay marriage.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Let's keep this on topic please...


----------



## Shanesplumbing (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow we are screwed here. Water up about 4 feet. Stopped about 6 inches from front door. Not far from bay(NJ), but never flooded here before. Should have left. Truck? Tools? Boiler gone, electric panel. Basement full to first step. Gonna be rough for a while. 

Wife, me, and the dog are OK. Everything else can be replaced, but damn.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Just saw that water is gushing into the ny subway.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Shanesplumbing said:


> Wow we are screwed here. Water up about 4 feet. Stopped about 6 inches from front door. Not far from bay(NJ), but never flooded here before. Should have left. Truck? Tools? Boiler gone, electric panel. Basement full to first step. Gonna be rough for a while.
> 
> Wife, me, and the dog are OK. Everything else can be replaced, but damn.


I'm praying for you guys up there.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Just think of the destruction that something like would have caused during our founding. Thank goodness for heavy equipment and pumps.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

HMS Bounty 1 dead and the Captain is missing.


----------



## Mohr Mech (Aug 7, 2012)

Water just receding heading out to access damage


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I know it's bad, but was it not as bad as predicted? I hope.


----------



## Mohr Mech (Aug 7, 2012)

Besides my garage i fared well everything is just covered in silt and it smells like someone's heating oil tank spilled in the neighborhood but about half the houses here have water in them


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I hope everyone is alright , the pictures I have seen of New York City and Jersey look pretty bad .


----------



## rizob (Nov 14, 2011)

The jersey coast got rocked. Seaside heights amusement pier fell into the ocean. The roller coaster is floating out in it. Very bad damage. I'm on the other side of jersey by Philadelphia. It was pretty rough here last night but no damage in my area. I'm waiting till they open the roads back up at the shore so I can see if I can help. And take pictures of course.


----------



## stupid helper (Sep 30, 2012)

rizob said:


> The jersey coast got rocked. Seaside heights amusement pier fell into the ocean. The roller coaster is floating out in it. Very bad damage. I'm on the other side of jersey by Philadelphia. It was pretty rough here last night but no damage in my area. I'm waiting till they open the roads back up at the shore so I can see if I can help. And take pictures of course.


Any word on Snooki? Is she ok?

best helper minimum wage can buy


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

stupid helper said:


> Any word on Snooki? Is she ok?
> 
> best helper minimum wage can buy


I hope not... Might be the only good to come outta this..


----------



## Mohr Mech (Aug 7, 2012)

Brigantine nj


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I feel for you guys up there. Hang tough


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Power back on here. Was fortune where I am. Wish the best to those hit hard.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Section of our dunline took a hit. Quite a few houses with water.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

3rd night of no power. Whole town is blacked out. Getting cold. Kids bundled up together in basement. This was bad. All my beaches are gone


----------



## MP_PLUMBING (Dec 19, 2010)

PunkRockPlumber said:


> 3rd night of no power. Whole town is blacked out. Getting cold. Kids bundled up together in basement. This was bad. All my beaches are gone


Damn can't believe how hammered you guys got. In CA here but not at all taking it for granted since we are long due for a big earthquake, and we get fires and mudslides. Still, can't imagine being in the midst of all that. Hope you get power back soon! BTW punk rock plumbers rule!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MP_PLUMBING said:


> Damn can't believe how hammered you guys got. In CA here but not at all taking it for granted since we are long due for a big earthquake, and we get fires and mudslides. Still, can't imagine being in the midst of all that. Hope you get power back soon! BTW punk rock plumbers rule!


 Thanks for your concern...but...


----------



## MP_PLUMBING (Dec 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Thanks for your concern...but...


...?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MP_PLUMBING said:


> ...?


 I'm a newcomer here but you been on here almost 2 years no intro... about telling us who you are and what you do??


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Rode out the storm on Long Island. The wind was the killer here. Very little rain. Been running around the flooded areas to pump out the basements.

Long Island dodged this one.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Sketchy folks driving around my neighborhood now. Might be going for gun permit after this.


----------



## MP_PLUMBING (Dec 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I'm a newcomer here but you been on here almost 2 years no intro... about telling us who you are and what you do??


No, I signed up two years ago, but have only been "on here" just recently.

Honestly am a little put off by this, "thanks, but who are you?" business, totally unnecessary.

I'm sure very few people here, if any at all, know each other personally and if I'm not mistaken, the essential purpose for a plumbing forum's existence is for random professionals from everywhere to pool together and help each other out.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

PunkRockPlumber said:


> Sketchy folks driving around my neighborhood now. Might be going for gun permit after this.


Now you know why most of us own guns. I know you said you don't like guns, etc. But they can save your life. I highly encourage you to go out and buy a firearm. Also I recommend you take a training course or such so you can be comfortable with the operation of that firearm.

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

PunkRockPlumber said:


> Sketchy folks driving around my neighborhood now. Might be going for gun permit after this.


The theft and looting that went on down here 7 years ago was a killer. Hopefully y'all have a few more decent human beings up there than we do.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

MP_PLUMBING said:


> No, I signed up two years ago, but have only been "on here" just recently.
> 
> Honestly am a little put off by this, "thanks, but who are you?" business, totally unnecessary.
> 
> I'm sure very few people here, if any at all, know each other personally and if I'm not mistaken, the essential purpose for a plumbing forum's existence is for random professionals from everywhere to pool together and help each other out.


Nope... Random isn't our style. All we ask for is s friendly hello and a proverbial handshake.

I overlooked it when I first joined, but I'm glad I was prompted to post an intro, as I HAVE made some good friends here.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

MP_PLUMBING said:


> No, I signed up two years ago, but have only been "on here" just recently.
> 
> Honestly am a little put off by this, "thanks, but who are you?" business, totally unnecessary.
> 
> I'm sure very few people here, if any at all, know each other personally and if I'm not mistaken, the essential purpose for a plumbing forum's existence is for random professionals from everywhere to pool together and help each other out.


Completely ignore rjbphd, I posted an intro first thing, and he busted my chops anyway. @rjbphd


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

PunkRockPlumber said:


> Sketchy folks driving around my neighborhood now. Might be going for gun permit after this.


 
Ya know ,,,, you dont need a gun until you need a gun and then its too late. Be ready


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> The theft and looting that went on down here 7 years ago was a killer. Hopefully y'all have a few more decent human beings up there than we do.


 

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> :laughing::laughing:


I don't know man...

This was last Friday, some drug dealers chasing each other in cars decided to go Wild West in front of our house. They found 30 shell casings on the corner. Thank god we weren't home, for them at least.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

MP_PLUMBING said:


> No, I signed up two years ago, but have only been "on here" just recently.
> 
> Honestly am a little put off by this, "thanks, but who are you?" business, totally unnecessary.
> 
> I'm sure very few people here, if any at all, know each other personally and if I'm not mistaken, the essential purpose for a plumbing forum's existence is for random professionals from everywhere to pool together and help each other out.


The intro cop strikes again.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> Ya know ,,,, you dont need a gun until you need a gun and then its too late. Be ready


Thanks Plum. I'm protected, just need to get my permit to Keep things on the up and up. I have good friends by my side.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

MP_PLUMBING said:


> No, I signed up two years ago, but have only been "on here" just recently.
> 
> Honestly am a little put off by this, "thanks, but who are you?" business, totally unnecessary.
> 
> I'm sure very few people here, if any at all, know each other personally and if I'm not mistaken, the essential purpose for a plumbing forum's existence is for random professionals from everywhere to pool together and help each other out.


Hey you don't have to..
But an intro would greatly enhance the pleasure of posting here... :yes:

I'm just saying....:whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Completely ignore rjbphd, I posted an intro first thing, and he busted my chops anyway. @rjbphd


Aaawwoooooooo!!


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Aaawwoooooooo!!


You know you love me.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Power started coming on in Staten Island around 7:30 pm.


----------



## MP_PLUMBING (Dec 19, 2010)

U666A said:


> Nope... Random isn't our style. All we ask for is s friendly hello and a proverbial handshake.
> 
> I overlooked it when I first joined, but I'm glad I was prompted to post an intro, as I HAVE made some good friends here.


I went to INTRODUCTIONS and read the first Sticky. That's cool, I can respect that. Shows that this is a quality forum.


----------



## MP_PLUMBING (Dec 19, 2010)

*Considering Materials Donation*

Have a question. Do you guys on the east coast use PVC or ABS for DWV?

In trade magazines I see a lot of pictures of DWV systems being done in PVC but here in Southern California, every contractor I know uses ABS for plastic DWV; have never seen PVC in the field.

Why do I ask? 

I have crates of 3" and 4" ABS fittings that I traded for some hours with a GC, got them for a dime on the dollar and am not going though them as fast as anticipated. So am considering donating some or all of the fittings to hurricane recovery projects.

Have a small crate of PVC Waste fittings too, were part of the deal.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I arrived at my shop and saw the faded water line on my entire block 3 1/2' high. Uh, oh...Had to shove the office door open because the books from the bookshelf kept it closed. Then I saw the refrigerator tipped over. My pipe inspection video camera was submerged. File cabinets full of water. On and on...
I say a prayer daily for those who have it worse than me. I will deal with this, without a government handout. Instead of waiting in long lines for gas, I drove around at 4 am until I found an open station, 15 minute wait.
Peeling paperwork stuck together and drying them out. Also seeing which tools are for the dumpster. I was very impressed with my neighbors here (artsy, hippie types). Very generous, especially when they are suffering.
You can tell by the posts here who has class(thank you for your kind thoughts), and who the two idiots are who I would love for them to repeat their wisecracks here. If I heard that in front of me I would knock (or choke, armbar, or heel hook) the fools out myself.


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

After the 2004 hurricanes hit Florida, we saw a comradery between people like I've never seen before. Locals and Snowbirds, Black and White, Rich and Poor, Democrat and Republican.... It didn't matter. There was compassion for and from everyone. Believe it or not, that was really a great time to be down here. 

My house was just concrete block and roof trusses at one point. Complete strangers driving by had stopped to offer a hand as we began to rebuild. Bags of food were left on our door step. As the months rolled by, things got back to normal and the typical jaded attitude of the general population prevailed. 

But those first few months showed a side of the American people that we don't see enough of anymore.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

newyorkcity said:


> You can tell by the posts here who has class(thank you for your kind thoughts), and who the two idiots are who I would love for them to repeat their wisecracks here. If I heard that in front of me I would knock (or choke, armbar, or heel hook) the fools out myself.


First, let me say I hope you can gather what you can out of what you lost because very soon you're going to have more work than you can handle. In a few months all of this is going to be the norm. A few years from now it will just be a memory. 

As for the people making wise cracks, I can remember a time when the entire country was making wise cracks after Katrina, it sucks but they don't know what it feels like to live through such a disaster. You know and when you come out of this you're going to be a stronger and more kind person.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*Btw*



504Plumber said:


> First, let me say I hope you can gather what you can out of what you lost because very soon you're going to have more work than you can handle. In a few months all of this is going to be the norm. A few years from now it will just be a memory.
> 
> As for the people making wise cracks, I can remember a time when the entire country was making wise cracks after Katrina, it sucks but they don't know what it feels like to live through such a disaster. You know and when you come out of this you're going to be a stronger and more kind person.


Thanks for the encouragement. 
Tip: 14" is the proper distance from the generator exhaust to the documents you are trying to dry out so the plastic from the milk crate it is resting on does not melt... 
As far as those two fools go: You can make jokes, and I wil not mind, as long as it is funny. We have a thick skin. Just do the right thing and show some respect alongside the joke, otherwise it is just a jab.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

newyorkcity said:


> I arrived at my shop and saw the faded water line on my entire block 3 1/2' high. Uh, oh...Had to shove the office door open because the books from the bookshelf kept it closed. Then I saw the refrigerator tipped over. My pipe inspection video camera was submerged. File cabinets full of water. On and on...
> I say a prayer daily for those who have it worse than me. I will deal with this, without a government handout. Instead of waiting in long lines for gas, I drove around at 4 am until I found an open station, 15 minute wait.
> Peeling paperwork stuck together and drying them out. Also seeing which tools are for the dumpster. I was very impressed with my neighbors here (artsy, hippie types). Very generous, especially when they are suffering.
> You can tell by the posts here who has class(thank you for your kind thoughts), and who the two idiots are who I would love for them to repeat their wisecracks here. If I heard that in front of me I would knock (or choke, armbar, or heel hook) the fools out myself.


I'll be praying for you man, hope you can get back on your feet asap.

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We were lucky...

Power came back on at the shop Tuesday afternoon...
My Mom got hers back last night...
My Brother got his back this morning...
My Daughter got hers back late morning...

My other brother I'm not sure of haven't heard from him except after the storm that they were okay... He's in an area near the beach with bad cell coverage and he's not picking up on the home phone so that means probably still without power... He needs to get one of them old school wired phones for times like this.... Cordless phones need electric power....

Long Island, NYC, and New Jersey have been hurt bad...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Redwood said:


> We were lucky...
> 
> Power came back on at the shop Tuesday afternoon...
> My Mom got hers back last night...
> ...


Are those old phones still available ?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Are those old phones still available ?


Yup

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rizob (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been trying to volunteer to help out in nj but haven't had any luck. I called the volunteer hotlines and can't get through. They don't want people just showing up to help because there is already enough chaos down there. But if any plumbers down the shore need help let me know. I'm unemployed right now and live in the unaffected part of jersey. Im a good plumber and a hard worker. I would love to help out any way I can.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Question to those around there.. I heard Alabama power company went to assist in getting the power back on and got turned down because they were non union, any truth to that?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> Question to those around there.. I heard Alabama power company went to assist in getting the power back on and got turned down because they were non union, any truth to that?


Nope... There is a thread on that in the Politics & Religion Forum...


----------



## rizob (Nov 14, 2011)

I did hear they were turning away non-union. Not sure if it was true but I heard it too. It's not easy to help. I've called the volunteer hotline every day since the storm to help and no answer. It seems like they don't want you to help. I understand that if everyone just shows up it would make it worse. But these people need help and I have skills that could be used. It's not like I'm asking for money, I just want to help.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Figure it this way...

Right now they are pumping water out of 46 miles of flooded subway in NYC...

They are draining water out of flooded towns and cities...

They are moving railroad cars off elevated interstate highways, and houses out of streets...

When they start needing plumbers if they need you they will call...


----------



## rizob (Nov 14, 2011)

That's what I'm hoping. I don't even care if I do plumbing. I don't mind shoveling sand and clearing debris. I might shoot down to Atlantic city this week since they opened it back up and see if anybody needs help cleaning up.


----------



## Mohr Mech (Aug 7, 2012)

Never seen anything like this, you always see pictures on tv but nothing really prepares you to see your friends, relatives, and customers entire life sitting in a pile of trash in the street. The whole island is like a landfill there are bulldozers and dump trucks everywhere. And I think every junk guy in the tri state area is here.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

After this disaster I've realized that I'm not prepared enough.. I only have about 5 days worth gasoline in a 55 gal drum that I reserve for my generator. Today I'm calling around for bulk gas delivery and a 250 gallon container. I need more wood split and seasoned and also more ammo for protection and more food stored. This could happen here just like it did there and my families security is the most important thing and nobody is going to take care of us but ourselves. Big cities are death traps, that's why I live in the country with a wood stove, stored fuel, food and ammo. Hang tough up there.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Some perspective of the magnitude of the Hurricane Sandy Disaster....

Hurricane Katrina - New Orleans, 1.8 Million people in the New Orleans Area....

Hurricane Sandy - Tri-State Region, Over 20 million people in the Region....


----------

